# Nope, Not dead



## Schroedc (Oct 18, 2018)

So the last few months have been trying for me. Between the full time job, some health issues, and a few personal things I kinda dropped off the face of the earth. Figured I'd give folks an update.

After a million tests, umpteen different things tried, they just figure I'm wearing out. Take more supplements, be kind to my beck and neck and come back in a year.

I still haven't lost the shop building which is a good thing with what happened yesterday. With some issues at work I won't go into, a decision was made to part ways with my employer. Short term is going to suck, long term I hope it'll be better for me or at least I'll sleep at night again.

Which brings me to where I am at now. I was in the shop building today, cleaning, seeing what is still on hand and determining what I can do and I'm going to reopen the business, go back to trying to woodwork or artist or whatever full time. 

I'll be on here more as I can have the laptop open while I'm doing things so I get to be annoying to everyone again.

My wife still loves me and told me she has yet to meet a guy that is good looking and can cook and sew so I'm safe at home for awhile.

@Herb G. - I owe you and it'll go out in the next 10 days. It shouldn't have taken this long and I make no excuses

@Don Ratcliff - 60 days is going to see everything milled and sold, I've been told she wants the garage back and I managed to not sell the mill. It's all still safe, stored indoors, I haven't used any of it for anything.

Hopefully I can get to the point I can complete some tool restorations, work up some new furniture for the house and get revenue streams developed for ongoing income.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 11


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2018)

Oh boy! Curly Eucalyptus for me !!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2018)

I've been following on fb. I know the woes there. That sucks dude. 
I wish you good luck in the adventure to follow....


----------



## jasonb (Oct 18, 2018)

Koa!!!!!! 
Glad to hear the positivity.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 18, 2018)

Hope it all works out Colin, this should be the busy time of year for your Shop! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 18, 2018)

Sounds like life is giving you lemons... lemons suck!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 18, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Sounds like life is giving you lemons... lemons suck!



If only live would give me vodka to go with the lemons.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> Hope it all works out Colin, this should be the busy time of year for your Shop! Tony



We'll see, too late to book many shows but I've got some product ideas I think I can make money with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 18, 2018)

jasonb said:


> Koa!!!!!!
> Glad to hear the positivity.



I have to be positive. I'm going to take a moment for a public service message

If you get to that point, please find someone to talk to. This last few months were probably the lowest I've ever been emotionally. If I hadn't reached out and found people to talk to I don't know how this would have ended. I was cutting everything out and just staring at the walls at times.

People, please try to reach out if you're ever that low.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Sincere 12


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 18, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Sounds like life is giving you lemons... lemons suck!



Its better than sour milk 

@Schroedc glad to hear you came out on the positive...I can relate. One more back surgery next week and I hope that it will be the answer

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 18, 2018)

Colin,

Hope you get back on your feet, and get some revenue coming in soon. 

By the way, I'm reminded of these tips that Kevin left for you: 

Worry is not constructive in any way. Ever.

Enjoy yourself and remember you don't *need* to worry...​Not always the easiest advice to follow since I tend to worry myself sick between jobs. I just have to remind myself that things have always worked out better for me on the other side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 19, 2018)

Best of luck to you in the days ahead! Your WB family is here to help! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 19, 2018)

Good luck man. It is amazing how a job or even one person at it can make it go from great to miserable. Your body will do much better when your mind is calm.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 19, 2018)

Good to see you back Colin and your contribution is greatly missed as well as appreciated. I was wondering that one of the  is MIA. But, glad you are getting things back to normal......as normal can be.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Oct 19, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> I have to be positive. I'm going to take a moment for a public service message
> 
> If you get to that point, please find someone to talk to. This last few months were probably the lowest I've ever been emotionally. If I hadn't reached out and found people to talk to I don't know how this would have ended. I was cutting everything out and just staring at the walls at times.
> 
> People, please try to reach out if you're ever that low.


I know where you were and can relate to reaching out. It took me a long time to admit I needed help and I spent many days on the edge. Since asking for help my life is better than I can ever remember. I am just lucky that my wife stayed with me for 40 years considering my drinking, mood swings, and my a##hole attitude. If there is anything I can help you with let me know. I like your positive attitude, which is a great place to start.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 19, 2018)

Glad to see you back on your two feet and good luck

On another note @Don Ratcliff hasn't been on here much either so I'm taking his place with you. Send all cutoffs and scraps to me

I've even flagged him so he can approved this message if you have any concerns. Which I'm sure you don't

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 19, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the challenges, but glad you're here, Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 19, 2018)

Colin, good to see you're still alive. Very sorry to hear what you're going through. Hopefully it gets better from here!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 18, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> After a million tests, umpteen different things tried, they just figure I'm wearing out. Take more supplements, be kind to my beck and neck and come back in a year.



How's things doing now? Still mobile I see....


----------



## David Hill (Jan 19, 2019)

Glad to see yer better. Wondered why hadn’t seen ya lately.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> How's things doing now? Still mobile I see....



So the arthritis is going to be ongoing, eventually if it gets really bad on the back, surgery. I'll put that off as long as possible. A couple other things showed up but they are on a wait 6 moths, do another MRI and see if it's nothing to worry about or something bad. If it grows it's bad, if it doesn't it's good. Heart is fine. 

As far as the shop, so far I've been able to pay the bills each month, prototyping various things, hoping they stick and generate income. plus took a part time gig building set for the local high school theater department. It generates goodwill plus they plug my business in the programs and usually at the end they throw some money at me.

I've been trying to get the mill running to clear out all that Koa but every time I think I can spend a week milling, something comes up or a small paying job takes precedence. We got some snow here now but if I can get the kids to help I'm going to get the mill moved inside the garage and run it in there with the door up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> So the arthritis is going to be ongoing, eventually if it gets really bad on the back, surgery. I'll put that off as long as possible. A couple other things showed up but they are on a wait 6 moths, do another MRI and see if it's nothing to worry about or something bad. If it grows it's bad, if it doesn't it's good. Heart is fine.


Wow. Thats rough. Hopefully it doesn't grow...




Schroedc said:


> As far as the shop, so far I've been able to pay the bills each month, prototyping various things, hoping they stick and generate income. plus took a part time gig building set for the local high school theater department. It generates goodwill plus they plug my business in the programs and usually at the end they throw some money at me.



I saw the quilt layout stands, what other prototypes you got in the works?



Schroedc said:


> I've been trying to get the mill running to clear out all that Koa but every time I think I can spend a week milling, something comes up or a small paying job takes precedence. We got some snow here now but if I can get the kids to help I'm going to get the mill moved inside the garage and run it in there with the door up.


I'm looking forward to the end of that deal. I hope it happens soon.
And I'm still up for that eucalyptus....

Milling in the garage seems risky. Unless you have a good fan to blow out the exhaust fumes...


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow. Thats rough. Hopefully it doesn't grow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The garage has a 12 foot ceiling, open both doors and it's outside with a roof.

Trying to develop an affordable portable folding sewing table, foot pedal adapters, a couple other things that other people are doing but not doing well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

